# Aniseed



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I make My own mouse food and one of the ingredients is wild bird food.Today I bought a wild bird food with Aniseed in its more expensive than the ordinary it has lots of sunflower seed in too much really.Rodents love Aniseed the scent sadly is used in rat poison bait to attract them, can Aniseed cause diarrrhea or any ill effects?The shop assistant said it is not harmfull to mice.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi geordie. I bought a seed treat for my girls earlier this year from the local pet stall at the market and when I opened it, I noticed a strange smell. I felt it was very aromatic even to my nose and immediately looked on the packet and on the very, very small print, it said, `contains aniseed`. Rosie hated it and I was`nt happy with it so it was binned! I can`t say if aniseed is safe or not as it`s not something I normally feed, but I would google it and see what you come up with? Aniseed is`nt something you normally find in mouse foods, so I would be wary of it until I knew the facts just incase.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

it may cause diarrhea for a few days, only because its a change of diet.
some people feed it to give there mice a slight shin in there coat


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks George I have never used it before and wasnt sure if it would harm the mice .


----------

